# Fishing at Watson Mill Bridge State Park?



## Iam99x (Apr 26, 2010)

I live in Athens, GA, and I'm currently looking for a good occassional fishing spot. My girlfriend and I went to Fort Yargo the other day and had horrible luck. The wind was too horrible, and we spent most of the time paddling. I'm not looking for trophy fish. Just something to keep us entertained. 

Side note: I searched the forum for related threads, and all threads were pretty old, and I want some recent feedback.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Apr 27, 2010)

From last week's newspaper --

http://www.onlineathens.com/stories/042110/spo_612523250.shtml


----------



## Iam99x (Apr 27, 2010)

Great resource. Thanks!


----------



## jack butler (Apr 27, 2010)

sandy creek in athens is good


----------



## Iam99x (Apr 27, 2010)

Is it a good place to fish off the bank? I don't have a boat.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Apr 27, 2010)

Iam99x said:


> Is it a good place to fish off the bank? I don't have a boat.



Sandy Creek has good bank fishing.


----------



## Iam99x (Apr 27, 2010)

Cool. What type of bait/lures do you recommend for Sandy Creek?

I'm pretty new...


----------



## Bruiser (Apr 27, 2010)

Iam99x said:


> I live in Athens, GA, and I'm currently looking for a good occassional fishing spot.



The river at Watson Mill State Park can get low during the summer months. However, there are some small holes there where you can pull out some small bass. It's fun on ultralight rigs. The park is a nice place for a quick get away. What's unique about the bass in that river is that it is of the Bartram's variety. Bartram's are an unconfirmed species and are similar to redeye bass. Scientists are currently doing studies to distinguish the two. You won't catch any monsters, but the fish are beautiful. 

Here is one that I caught at the park


----------



## Iam99x (Apr 28, 2010)

Man that's cool. I'm definetely interested in going now! Thanks for the info!


----------



## Iam99x (Apr 30, 2010)

In case anyone is wondering. Bell's Lake in Watkinsville is 99% Catfish. 

We didn't have any luck in the Broad River, either. We may try Lanier or Sandy Creek today.


----------



## Iam99x (Apr 30, 2010)

Sandy Creek update:

JoshM and I went out today to Sandy Creek. They were biting top water jigs/flys off the bank, but nothing serious. I pulled a ~2lbs, what appeared to be a Bass, up to the bank and he jumped off. That was on a Texas rigged watermelon seed plastic worm.

I'm getting burnt out on fishing pretty fast. Maybe I'm choosing poor locations. I don't have anyone that I know who can point me in the right direction. I'm really going off internet research to learn how to be a good fisherman, and it's not working! 

WHERE ARE THE FISH?!?!


----------



## Bruiser (May 1, 2010)

Do you have a kayak or canoe? Are you willing to travel up to an hour away?


----------



## Iam99x (May 1, 2010)

I don't have a boat, yet, but I am willing to travel up to 2 hours away.


----------



## smiiithy (Apr 12, 2018)

*Best fishing set up?*

Hello all,

I am new to the forum and am from Northumberland, England where I do quite a bit of fly fishing for (stocked) rainbow and brown trout and have done a little bit of spinning on the cost for mackerel and such.

In June I will be doing a road trip accross the Deep South with my partner Cheryl. One of our first stops (for a couple of days) is at Watson Mill Bridge State Park.

I was thinking of buying a telescopic spinning rod which I could take with me on the plane. We are packing very light so I wondered if anyone has any advice on what minimalist equipment set-up I should consider for a casual couple of hours fishing from the bank or boat?

After this we will be heading across Tennessee, down the Mississippi Delta, through Louisiana and along coastal Alabama / the Florida panhandle before heading back to Orlando. If I get the chance to cast a rod again in any of these places I will!

Where exactly we are going in Tennessee is TBC but it's likely to be a few days near to the national park before heading through Nashville and Memphis. In Mississippi we are staying in Clarksdale before heading through Vicksburg and Natchez and on to New Orleans.

Thanks in advance. 

Kind regards,

Mike


----------



## JackSprat (Apr 12, 2018)

Where it me, I would look for something like this:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/WRIGHT-MCG...148806?hash=item2f1931acc6:g:HvQAAOSwv~lazkJs

These Wright and McGill rods are fiberglass, and are very good light tackle rods. 

I would buy the reels when you get here at one of the local establishments of which there are several in Athens.  Depending on what is on sale, you could get a low end fly reel and name brand spinning reel for under $50.

If you want an all in one, ready to go outfit,

https://www.amazon.com/Crystal-Rive...3556470&sr=1-3&keywords=spin/fly+combo+outfit

Or if your more into Downton Abby:   
https://www.amazon.com/Orvis-Encoun...3556470&sr=1-4&keywords=spin/fly+combo+outfit

For lures, and keeping it simple, I would again go to one of the local establishments, and buy an off the shelf collection of flys which will be mostly popping bugs, and muddler minnows.  A yellow or green popping bug is going to catch bream (sunfish) and the occasional bass.

I would buy a lure box, and stock it with an assortment of 1/8 and 1/16 oz. jigs in yellow, green (or chartreuse), blue or black -yellow/green combo-red/green/yellow.  you can buy some plastic tails if you want to change your presentation.

Add in a couple of inline spinners in small sizes, Rooster tails, Mepps, store brand, again yellow, green,  I prefer gold/colored blades.

A couple of local (to us) beetle spins, with green black, green yellow bodies.

And I'd throw in a couple of small top water lures, my all time favorite is the gold/black Rapala, and 2nd choice is a silver/blue back.  If you can find 1/4 oz. Rattle traps, they are a good all around lure, and the silver/blue back works great.

I have this basic kit in a couple of pocket size lure boxes that I can stuff into my cargo pants or vest, and be on my way,  My kit includes some small hooks and split shot weights, and mini-bobbers as I am not above a little bait fishing - but I don't do it very much because the kit will usually catch something.

If you are at Watson Mill, you are not far from a couple of Wildlife Management Areas on Clarke Hill Lake, and you should give them a try - more opportunity to catch a bigger fish.


----------

